# G Scale Junction news??



## norman (Jan 6, 2008)

Hello: 

The email address and telephone for G Scale Junction are "not in service". 
Was G Scale Junction sold? 
What is the new contact information? 

Thank you 
Norman


----------



## Chillicharlie (Jan 2, 2008)

Yes Charles has sold the business to Jim Dorenbusch a local G scaler and architect. His phone # are 1-800-311-9448 and 740-967-7300 nice guy you will like dealing with him.


----------



## norman (Jan 6, 2008)

Hello: 

Would you have his email address? 

Thank you 
Norman


----------



## Art (Jan 3, 2008)

I had great luck with Charles and hopefully the new owner will be the same....


----------



## Guest (Jul 10, 2008)

Jims a great guy, i just spent a lot of $ their and he took care of me big time.. 
Nick.. email address is [email protected] juntion.com


----------



## Sourdoh (Jan 6, 2008)

That should read: http://[email protected]/, This is the web address, not the email.


----------



## Dwight Ennis (Jan 2, 2008)

I would guess the email is *[email protected]* - the @ symbol isn't allowed in URLs. 

Web site is *http://www.gscalejunction.com* The web site has a different email address.


----------



## Skip (Jan 2, 2008)

FYI, the proper way to write an email address in HTML is mailto://[email protected] 

ie ["url"]mailto://[email protected]["/url] (remove the quote marks) The MLS editor makes this more difficult than it should be...


----------

